# help for Andrew (acpeacemaker) and family



## Geo (Apr 23, 2015)

Well guys, I come to you on a mission of mercy one more time. For anyone that follows every topic will know that we have a member that is in dire straights. For any that don't, read the last couple of pages here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=21656&start=100#p231249

Harold has approved and I'm hoping the well of the forums generosity has not run dry. Any donation will be accepted and no donation is too small or too large. This is going to be open ended for awhile but the sooner the better. Andrew does not have a paypal account so we will use the same account as last time. [email protected] If anyone would like to make donations directly, there is a walmart that will accept store to store transfers for $3.

Thank you everyone for being compassionate and donating. 

Jeff


----------



## etack (Apr 23, 2015)

Money sent Jeff.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys for the donations. It will be much appreciated.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 23, 2015)

I wasn't sure whether to post to this or not. However, I do need update that thread that's posted, but don't want to hijack from Palladium's post more than it already has. We did get our daughter back. The following day I had to take her to the ER for a major asthma attack. Which I know some can relate to. 
They admitted her due to her oxygen level being at 80%. They want kids to be well over 90. So she will probably be released tomorrow. One of the big problems is they keep sending us to hospitals 2 hours away north and south. Plus juggling 3 other kids on top of it all. Just as well we did lose everything in storage. Which is really just something I can't express. It sucks. 
I wanted to share some words I had with Geo (Jeff) and Chris (cnbarr). 

I am still at a loss of words and this is a piece I wrote to Jeff.
All the stuff happening with my daughter is and has taken all our time from everything including work , and all of our money in one big snap. I had a lot of our stuff in storage which is sadly gone now. So yeah its definitely taken a huge toll. But with encouraging words ands heart felt notions I will never give up. I do want to say thank you and my wife says thank you as well.

The people of this forum never stop amazing me. My hat is off to each and everyone of you.
I mean that from the bottom of my heart,
Andrew


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 23, 2015)

Give me the name and number of the storage facility, let me see if I can do something about it.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 23, 2015)

Pm sent. Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## canedane (Apr 24, 2015)

Money send.
Asthma, my cat nearly died, i was manual depupulating e.scrap,and the cat was sleeping on my table, and it got a asthma attack! The poor cat couldent breathe, i ran for oxygen, and a plastic bag with oxygen saved the cats live.(and problerly my life, my wife would have kill me if my hobby cost her cats life).
So no more depopulation inside here anymore,except if i do it under water.
Dust is bad for asthma but E.scrap is really bad.
I dont say it is e.scrap the are the reason for the girls asthma, but i have to share what happen to the cat, 
I hope the girl will be well in a hurry.
Best wishes from Henrik


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you Henrik and thanks to everyone else. There is always room to give a little and it will mean a lot to Andrew and his family.


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2015)

You guys have always been so generous and this time is no exception. Since mid-day yesterday, You all have donated over $300 so far. This will ensure that Andrew and his family will be able to pay a bill during a time when it just would have went unpaid. We take so many things for granted, electricity, water, communication. We never know when it will be one of us, far from friends and family and far from any kind of support net. At least there is one support net here, even if it is people you will probably never meet. Please keep Andrew and his family in your thoughts.

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## rewalston (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd really like to help, but have my own problems I'm dealing with. But I send my thoughts and prayers to Andrew...keep your chin up things will work out.

Rusty


----------



## artart47 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi my friends!
I had a good phone conversation with Andrew this evening. I know what him and his family are going thru and how hard it is.
I had a very similar situation with my daughter about the time she hit puberty. It is as if you threw a light switch and your sweet little girl turns into a raving psycopath. It's terrifying and you feel helpless. Your whole life comes unglued.
In our case, it lasted about a year and a half. Then in a matter of a couple of days it was like the "woman operating system" installation was complete and she was back to normal with the attitude that nothing at all had happened. Note: What ever you do, DO NOT make the comment "aw, you were just practicing to someday make some poor guy a very happy man"! Trust me! bad idea.
Hopefully, Andrews girl goes thru this and then snaps back! Either way It'll be a rough road for a while.
We're there for you Andrew! 
artart47


----------



## Geo (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone else? I wanted to give everyone a chance to log in and see this. I will try and send everything to Andrew by mid week next week. If you have in mind to donate, please get it in by Monday morning. I'm trying to avoid more than one transfer fee. Andrew needs it more than walmart.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 26, 2015)

My family wants to say thank you to all! The ole saying strength in numbers, you guys really show it. You have been a major blessing to us. I've gotten some very nice phone conversations as well, and that goes a long ways. 
Anyways, just saying thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Geo (Apr 29, 2015)

Well guys, I want to thank you all for helping out. Because of your generosity, we were able to send Andrew a total of $345 after transfer fees. You guys are the greatest bunch of friends anyone can have. The generosity of the forum is overwhelming. 

If anyone wants to help Andrew and his family after today, you can send him a donation directly through walmart store2store. Any amount lower than $50 will cost $4.95 to send. If you wish to donate directly, please PM Andrew (acpeacemaker). 

Again, thank you all. All of you deserve a big pat on the back and much more than that.

Jeff


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 3, 2015)

Guys,

Just wanted say I received everything the other day from Jeff. Also, a big thanks to all.  You have really helped us out when we were at our lowest. It truly means a lot.

Would have posted yesterday but ran into a mishap in a parking lot. A stray pitbull came around and charged all of us. In a lunge mid-air towards one of my girls I caught it by the back of the neck and threw him to the ground. Ended up breaking 2 of my fingers, because I basically punched concrete. Not fun, but I'll survive.

Thank you all again so much,
Also, those who have my number give me a ring sometime. I appreciate the chat.
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 22, 2015)

Its been a hard day. My stress level is at an all time high. Today she didn't want to listen and blew up in a laundry mat. Our clothes ended up everywhere. Ended with me having to call 911. (Advice from her therapist over the phone) 
They got there and she decided to put herself in a large dryer. Almost to mental lockdown again. But, got an embarrassing police escort to her therapist session.

Andrew


----------



## maynman1751 (May 22, 2015)

So sorry Brother.  I hope things work out for all of you.


----------

